# Side Morror Destroyed



## kbirkhead (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, I'm new to this forum, so I'm not really sure where to put this thread and I'm also at a loss for what is my best plan of action. My little brother (who totaled my other car no less than 2 weeks ago) was backing my new car out of the garage and, somehow, rammed the side mirror into the side of the garage, shattering the class, knocking the mirror it's self off, and bending the frame on the car where the mirror goes. None of the cords were ripped or torn, we unhooked those ourselves. Question is, what should I do about replacing it? Is it going to cost an arm and a leg to go to the dealership to get fixed, or should I go to my regular autoshop and have them order the parts?

Also, the frame on the garage door is completely bent up. any idea how much it'll cost us to fix that?

Help pleaaseeeee! ):
Thanks,
Kay


----------



## plada2315 (Jan 16, 2011)

i had an almost exactly similar situation happen to me lol and i would suggest u find a body shop who wont charge u as much as the nissan place, thats where i got mine done and it was 200 something without the paint, and the frame thing sucks cuz after the mirror was put back on i started to hear wind noise which wasnt there before and i asked the dealership they said it was becuz of the frame. So if anything i suggest finding a good shop and getting it done there it will safe u some money the only thing u should get done at the dealer is the paint which will be around 75-100


----------



## kbirkhead (Apr 16, 2011)

Ugh, I am not looking forward to that. I can already hear the wind now. I think they're going to have to replace the whole fame which I heard can cost you towards a couple thousand dollars. Damn :/ thankssss


----------

